# bersa .380 holster



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i am looking for a holster for my wife i would like to get a black hawk holster, does anyone know what fits ??


----------



## mobile 155 (Sep 21, 2018)

I use a Fobus BS-2 look them up even on Amazon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

mobile 155 said:


> I use a Fobus BS-2 look them up even on Amazon.


Some years ago, I tested a couple of Fobus holsters for a published equipment review.
They're inexpensive, which is their best feature.

Their worst feature-which, I believe, has not changed since the test-is that it is all too easy to rip a Fobus pouch, and the pistol that's within it, right off of its tucked-in paddle or belt-loop plate. Neither the rivets which "secure" the holster nor the holster's plastic material are at all secure.
I found that if I approached quietly and stealthily from the rear, I could rip the pistol-bearing pouch off of its wearer before he could do anything about it.

I cannot recommend any Fobus holster for any "serious social purpose," concealed carry for instance.
But...well...maybe the design has been changed since then.


----------



## mobile 155 (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't use the Fobus for concealed carry. I use it for range carry and draw and fire. For IWB I use a Tagua sport. I have an old Bianchi for the Taurus. I use another Tagua for the 9mm and an Uncle mikes Kydex for a draw and fire for the 9. Just in my case the draw and fire range doesn't recommend a Blackhawk for either the static targets or the Armed respose active shooter course. I have no opinion on them. But the Fobus locks the Bersa pretty well so it won't fall out if you run and it is easy to return to holster without looking. If I lived where I could open carry I might choose a different holster but the Fobus has served me well for more than a year and so far no one has come up behind me to grab my gun so I don't know how it would hold up to such and event.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Some years ago, I tested a couple of Fobus holsters for a published equipment review.
> They're inexpensive, which is their best feature.
> 
> Their worst feature-which, I believe, has not changed since the test-is that it is all too easy to rip a Fobus pouch, and the pistol that's within it, right off of its tucked-in paddle or belt-loop plate. Neither the rivets which "secure" the holster nor the holster's plastic material are at all secure.
> ...


I use the Fobus for carrying, and it is actually pretty secure. I also wear proper concealment wear too, so I guess they would have to make that I was carrying in the first place, then get by my constant condition yellow attention span. I suppose a real mall Ninja might be able to do it, but they would most certainly be on thin ice.


----------

